
Ted Nelson speaking at the TED2 Conference, 1990 [YouTube] - gjvc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUTmmwbkN6Y
======
wanderingstan
At 5 minutes, already relevant criticism of Siri/Alexa devices 30 years before
they existed.

That said, while I love Ted's enthusiasm and creative thinking, it's too bad
that he didn't seem to roll with the times and learn from what people / the
market had to teach. I spoke at a conference with him around 2011, and it
seemed he was still fighting UI design battles that were settled in the 80s.

Also, had no idea the TED conference had been around so long. Ted's skewering
of it as "smug" indicates it hasn't changed much over the years! :)

